# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Ranitomeya ventrimaculata "Blackwater"

## RichardA

Hello all! I am a long term member of some other groups but just joined here. Figured I would start with a couple shots of one of my new frogs!

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF Richard!  Your _Ranitomeya_ look nice, like the top pic  :Smile:  !

----------


## Heather

Welcome to the forum  :Smile: . Beautiful frog!

----------


## Lynn

Hi Richard,
Yes ... Welcome to Frog Forum!

Your photos are very nice. 
Just beautiful.  A female?  She? looks very healthy. 

Congratulations, enjoy . 
Lynn

----------


## RichardA

Thanks all!

This frog is 6 months and my wife thinks she may hear calling from "him". Not 100% yet as I havent heard it to see if its this one or from another viv lol

----------


## Lynn

He would sound - sort of - like a little squeak.

I'm sure you've heard these  :Smile: 

Ranitomeya ventrimaculata Call - YouTube

Ranitomeya Ventrimaculata 'French Guyana' Calling - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_3KYd9Lisk

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## RichardA

I played the clips earlier for my wife and she says that is what she is hearing. There are some RBT's in the tank down from it and they are calling too so she is hearing both lol.

----------


## Lynn

> I played the clips earlier for my wife and she says that is what she is hearing. There are some RBT's in the tank down from it and they are calling too so she is hearing both lol.


Enjoy !

----------


## DartEd

Blackwaters are a great locale of vents.  One of the "forgotten " frogs.  It's a shame they've seen they're popularity decline. I'm glad to see people still keep them. I hope they breed prolifically for you. Congrats.

----------


## RichardA

Thanks Ed

I am hoping to put together a nice little group and hopefully have some available for others. I got this one from a local breeder and he has some breeding.

----------


## Geo

The angle on the first photo is a great capture.

----------

